# Cooking club name



## werdnanoslen (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll start by saying I'm a Georgia Tech student, and I'm starting a cooking club here. Sad thing is, I can't think of a name for it that befits our... math/science affinity. 

Anybody have a suggestion for a good math/science, nerdy name for the club? If not, something related to Georgia Tech? If neither, what's a good general name for a cooking club?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

The Roasting Wrecks?

Are you familiar with Cooking for Engineers? You might like it.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

The Georgia Peach Pi cooking society.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I like that Kuan.

On a spin, how about Pie ?

*BrainFood* (for food brains)


----------



## werdnanoslen (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm actually writing a couple of articles for Cooking for Engineers! Cheftalk and CfE are my top two cooking sites.

Roasting Wrecks is pretty good, though I'd like to stay away from particlar cooking methods, just so we present ourselves as a pan-cuisine club. Same for anything with "pi," since it makes us look like a pastry or baking-specific club, unless it can somehow fit so it's not leaning that way.

Keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

EM Yum;

The Kelvinists;

Kurt Godel Marching and Chowder Society

Mme. Emma Noether's School of Domestic Arts; and the ever-popular

Q, it's more than I^2 RT

Hope this helps,
BDL


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

How about...

*The* *culinary principle *


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Andrew, how about *Food for Thought* ?


----------



## werdnanoslen (Oct 5, 2009)

I like "The Kelvinists," but it'll have to be tweaked a little to make it more cooking-related. Thanks for that. Also, "Q, it's more than I^2 RT" will definitely be on the tshirt if we decide to make some; if not, then it'll be on the ads around campus. Probably both, actually.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

maybe _*"Pi*e *r Square?"*_ gives you math/science & nerdiness all in one


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Couldn't let this one go unmentioned...

Molecular Gastronomy

or.... 3D Cookery

maybe - Cookery Formulae

This is corny......
Eat with Me, Einstein (as in Play with Me, Elmo)

If you are doing a book/magazine type of thing, you could name some chapters, such as:

Techies Breakies (spell it as you like)
Number Cruncher's Lunches
Whacko's Snackos
Methodical Mains (for main courses)
Humboldt's Pi(Desserts)
Chemical Cocktails (drinks - of course)

If you magazine had a weights and measures/info section, could call it
Stats 101

Just some thoughts


----------



## b.adams (Apr 3, 2009)

I would name it Club Sandwich :lol:


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

Stir Crazy or Club Fed?


----------



## cyberdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

Culinary Conjurers


----------

